# Help me w/ Gunbound Lag Problem (or anybody who's experienced with the radeon 8500dv)



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

Help me people, my Gunbound game is mad laggy  (not the connection lag) but its the graphics, i think its my radeon 8500dv or something. This problem is also connected to the windows media visualization problem; the mode: Alchemey: random (and every other visualizations works fine). But the main point is to fix the graphics problem on Gunbound. (Gunbound main site: gunbound.net)
I've got a P4 2.6 ghz and 512 ram and a radeon 8500dv 64mb card with win xp pro sp2
PLEASE FIND A SOULUTION!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

ok do you know how to check your framerate. i'd like to know your framerate during the time when it starts to lag. also, i'd like to know your cpu temperature when this happens if you know how to do either.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

how do i do that? (how do i get a temperature reading?) and how to get frame rates for gunbound?
my 3d games are fine (like unreal tournament 2004)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

ok there are a few programs to check framerates. one i use is called fraps. its a download trial, or you could get the older version. i'd just use the fullversion trial since you are going to remove it anyway after you test your fps.
to test temperature i use motherboard monitor or mbm. google those and i'm sure you will find them.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

hey... i can't work the frame rate thing, and the normal temp after i restarted was 100f then to 105f then now back to 102f
help?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

in fraps you'll see in the program to make the little numbers appear in a corner of your screen. they should be numbers shifting, that would be your framerate. during the game now look at the framerate and also document your processor temperature ingame.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

dude... in gunbound i can't see the frame rates when i play all i no its like laggy :down: , its just not smooth... and i told u the ingame temperature is 105f


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry i misunderstood what you said. Temperature seems normal. Can you see your fps everywhere else except in the game. Also could you change all of your game settings to low and close all extra programs like filesharing and anything else extra. you can leave your viruscanner and firewall on tho.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

dude my programs were off that time and it was on low quality and its just slow as hell, lets just say that its like half the original speed its supposed to be... u got any solution to this problem??? i seriously need to play...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

go to startmenu, run, and type dxdiag. run all the tests for directx like directdraw, direct3d, music, audio. and tell me whats up. you'll need latest directx which is directx 9.0c i believe. Lots of GunBound problems are for directx. also if you have an agp graphics card make sure agp is on. Yet another also make sure graphics acceleration is on.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

this just in... is gunbound a new game or in development, b/c i went to play it, i registered and updated, but when it was going to load nprotrect, possibly the moment after nprotect was done, and tried to launch the game my computer got a blue screen and died. had to push the power button. i'm not quite sure but if its still being worked on it may just be glitched.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

i had this problem for a long time even before i reformated my computer. I can't run the agp axceleration (1x,2x,4x, 8x) and the direct x (9.0c) works 110% fine lol... but the gb doesn't work... just werid... u know how to run the agp accelleration for radeon 8500dv? i'ved tried before but then i had to restart (my motherboard supports the acceleration) and its on 8x but it doesn't stick and just goes back to off...
got any things like fixes patches or some software to make my gb run faster?
the gb lags during the game and the waiting room (because of teh character) m(y connection doesn't lag because i got dsl) but not during selecting server/room


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

actually if its in the waiting room and the game it could be network lag. its not exactly by your connection, its by your connection to the servers and others. If one character lags than others are probably going to lag too. I play many online games and a game that i can most relate to gunbound is runescape. I have cable internet which is the speed of dsl or possibly faster. I still feel serious lag in runescape. And lag does make sense in the waiting room. Do you have the latest _ graphics drivers _ installed for your card?

like i said it may not be but it _ could _ be network lag.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

if i get the latest catlayst(driver for radeon chips) then my graphics will lag in windows media player and gunbound... i've tried that before and i don't possibly think it would be the driver problem.. and i don't even think it could be a "internet lag" because it lagged in LOTS of rooms and i don't think it lagged anyone else and that my other computer is 100% fine with the game... (I just don't use it because it is 1998) and this computer is a custom made 2002 one...
U got any software that can boost my videocard? I think visulations are opengl based and gunbound also cause gb is not like using 3d=... my ut2004 works fine because it uses 3d part of my card, not the opengl... got any opengl boosters?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

actually it uses directx, then ofcourse there may be some opengl. did you pass all directx tests even though i'm not sure this is it since your 3d games work fine. I have a hunch. in the game waiting room or in other rooms is there any transfering of files going on, also during the game control alt delete once to bring up the task manager and sort the processes list by cpu, and then sort by memory, this is a good way to tell if a certain program is being a memory hog. I know i have a viruscanner and it tends to be a memory hog when i start games because it monitors all files in and out of my computer for viruses.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

dude, i told u that i reformatted my computer!!!
SO I DON"T HAVE MAD PROGRAMS ON!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

my viruscanner isnt mad but it sure is a resource hog while playing games, the resident shield monitors all incoming files. So, even though you reformatted your computer do you have a viruscanner, just check. Ingame press Ctrl-alt-del once and it will bring up manager. just sort by memory and tell me your top 5 memory hoggers. Than sort by cpu (processor time) and tell me your top 3.

PS did you check the other things in my post?


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

i know for a fact that unreal tournament 2004 hogs LOTS OF MEMORY but its still mad fast


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

could you please do what i have been telling you, i really can't help if all you do is reply with something else that i don't really care about. Do the two steps i said and tell me results please rather than argueing.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

fine... starting with the most memory usage: internet explorer (i don't have that on while i play) 2. aim 3. svchost
that's it
but i disabled them while i am playing and still it lags...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

yes, you see though, i want a list like this.
In game while you are at the place that lags, control-alt-delete, and let the game stay minimized. Give me the top five memory hoggers (with the amount of memory in K) and cpu load top three (cpu time eg 98 or 10 or something)

Then go back to your game and play a little and check it again, i am looking for a memory leak. 

Another thing is while in game open internet explorer and view websites and try downloading or just surfing and see if your connection lags. While this is unlikely lag will still happen with faster connections.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

woops... forgot to reply... i fixed it... just had to intall the AGP driver for my ASUS motherboard... then i raised the Agp to 4x and it worked


----------

